# gimp arm?



## dfrmav (Feb 22, 2011)

I have this one almirante juvenile that was acting a little weird today. It was dragging its right arm around behind it like it was broken. Then, when I went to examine it, it was hopping around in my hand like it was totally fine. I put him back in the tank and he was dragging it for a bit, but then he started to use it again. It's like back and forth. Very strange. Has anyone ever seen something like this?


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

If I'm not mistaken, there was a very similar thread about that lately. Unfortunately, I can't find it at the moment.

-Chris

Edit...another search after posting this lead to- http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/ge...dult-tinctorius-cant-move-front-left-leg.html


----------



## mimic711 (Oct 18, 2012)

I just read through that entire thread, very informative - I hope this never happens to any of my frogs but if it does, its good that I know what to do now.

Thanks for that.


----------

